# New grinder so it's time to show off



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

As you may already be aware (I've been quite noisy about it), I managed to pick up a 6 month old, barely used Mazzer Super Jolly off eBay. I collected it last night, dialled in today and I've been blown away by the quality of it. I've already got shots consistently better than with my Iberital MC2, which is impressive considering I've only been using it for a few hours.

Obviously, it's big. Without the hopper, it's the same size as the Gaggia Classic and a lot heavier. I was considering an upgrade to a new Eureka Mignon but, space allowing, I would thoroughly recommend this setup!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

My gaggia classic won't allow me to stick a magnetic timer to it..... Is mine a fake!? Or maybe it's made of solid silver?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Really?

Maybe the magnet on the timer is fake...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Its amazing how much difference a good grinder makes.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

The difference in shots is amazing.

I've pulled less than 10 shots with the Mazzer and they've all been good, 3 have been in the top 5 of all the shots I've pulled.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A magnet worked on my Classic but the heat of the machine melted the glue that held the magnet to the timer.

I went from a Mignon to a SJ and it's like having a totally different machine.

I was having completely different tasting shots, much fuller (if that makes any sense)It opens up the range in tastes completely.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good choice. Have you done the Coffee Chap sweeper and lens hood mods? If not. Its easy, cheap and I would say necessary if you are single dosing, which I assume you are. There is loads of stuff on here on that. Enjoy the coffee!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The clean sweep using the middle vane is an absolute piece of p*ss, and works really well.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm sure the Mignon is a big step from the MC2 but this is a whole world different.

No mods yet, the first will be a sweeper mod. I won't bother with a lens hood as the throat of the grinder holds enough for a single dose.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It need something on top. It looks broken without a hopper. That's just my opinion though.

I am so lost in the world of grinders, when I finally have the money I don't have a clue where to go!


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

At the moment there really isn't room for even a small hopper. I'll be moving house sometime soon so I might put a diddy hopper on top if I have space


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

seeq said:


> It need something on top. It looks broken without a hopper.


Lens hood hopper?? - only a few quid on fleabay

Looking good Earwax


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats looks awesome.. Love the little tamper jumper to keep it all snuggled up ;-)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I believe you cannot overstate the case for buying a bigger burred grinder instead of a Mignon, MC2 or any of the other small burr grinders, I had the same revelation when I went from an MC2 to a Brasilia RR55 OD with my Classic and had the same kind of jump in quality going from the RR55 and Sage DB to a Mythos and the Sage DB. It's just a no brainer if you are on a £3-400 for a machine and grinder I don't think you can beat a Classic and a used SJ or other 64mm and bigger burred grinders.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Burnzy said:


> Congrats looks awesome.. Love the little tamper jumper to keep it all snuggled up ;-)


Haha, yeah. I dragged my other half to the London Coffee Festival and bought a La Marzocco basket and 58.35mm Heft Made by Knock tamper and she made me a little tamper jumper to avoid scratches on the base. A little bit of overkill but it's quite nice all the same!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

EarwaxUK said:


> Haha, yeah. I dragged my other half to the London Coffee Festival and bought a La Marzocco basket and 58.35mm Heft Made by Knock tamper and she made me a little tamper jumper to avoid scratches on the base. A little bit of overkill but it's quite nice all the same!


I love things like that. It's something nobody else had


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

The built in plastic tamper fits in the throat of the grinder and will stop beans flying out. I haven't found a better use for it.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

seeq said:


> I love things like that. It's something nobody else had


I agree, and it's hardly a difficult thing to make!



Charliej said:


> I believe you cannot overstate the case for buying a bigger burred grinder instead of a Mignon, MC2 or any of the other small burr grinders, I had the same revelation when I went from an MC2 to a Brasilia RR55 OD with my Classic and had the same kind of jump in quality going from the RR55 and Sage DB to a Mythos and the Sage DB. It's just a no brainer if you are on a £3-400 for a machine and grinder I don't think you can beat a Classic and a used SJ or other 64mm and bigger burred grinders.


Couldn't agree more, although it's relatively easy with hindsight. Also, most of the advice I was given was that the MC2 was a good place to start; and I still think it is. I've learned a lot on the MC2 and it's given me a whole new appreciation of the technology, the technique and the taste.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

billcoxfam said:


> The built in plastic tamper fits in the throat of the grinder and will stop beans flying out. I haven't found a better use for it.


I've stuck a 58mm blank basket in the throat and that works a treat. I threw the plastic tamper out long ago!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Errr whats the red thing with Kewood written on it?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Errr whats the red thing with Kewood written on it?


Ah, you spotted my old filter. It's great for when the missus has to make coffee for people as she refuses to use the Classic!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I've got the blue version of that kenwood. EXACTLY the same reason..... My wife refers to it as 'lady coffee'


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think it's too bad for a filter. I've certainly had far worse and with good beans and a bit of time spent dialling in my Bodum Bistro grinder it makes better filter than most shops


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Teach her ways of pour over man!!


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I might have to. I've been waiting for it to die for ages now so I can replace it with a pour over.

Can you believe I don't own one?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

OK, take the red thing and fill it with custard, that may kill it?

Then go purchase a nice V60!

Sorted..


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Fill it with meths and switch it on, let it die a spectacular death


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice set up.

Interesting about the magnet - I have a really cool egg timer thing I tried sticking to my classic and the magnet doesn't work either?! What the hell is the case made of? I thought it was SS but i'm guessing it's alloy?

I am close to buying either a mazzer, eureka, or Ascaso iSteel 1 - space is the thing though. Would a mini be just as good as an SJ and better than the other two choices?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

A mini isn't as good as an SJ. The burrs are smaller and I think the rpm is higher too. If you can find the space, the SJ is definitely the better option

The case is odd!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I stuck a fridge magnet to my classic ok but a Salter timer always fell off. Not sure if it was the magnet or the case to blame


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Depending on the grade stainless steel is often non-magnetic.


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

That's just so odd. Every other stainless item in my Kitchen is magnetic. The timer thing I have is a decent bit of kit, with a good magnet, but the Gaggia case is just not magnetic....so weird!

The SJ is still huge compared the mini, and there can't be THAT much difference in taste in the cup surely?


----------



## Squarepusher (Oct 5, 2014)

Austenitic Stainless Steels are non magnetic - 304 & 316 are typical examples.


----------

